# Beasts of Burden?



## Abbi Normal (Jan 25, 2012)

That's at least semi-related, right?

So...you read it? Your thoughts? 

Personally, I thought it was great for a lot of reasons, mainly how well-portrayed were the different breeds of dog (whenever the Jack Russel spoke, I thought to myself, "Yes. That is ABSOLUTELY how a Jack Russel would talk.")


----------

